# Destiny 2 Level Frage



## RayasVati (12. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, ich bin Destiny 2 Neuling und habe gestern mit ein Kollege angefangen. 

Er ist nach kurzer Zeit Level 2 geworden und ich bin immer noch lvl 1. Mein balken mitte unten füllt sich auch nicht und bleibt immer leer.

Woran liegt es? Ich habe die f2p Version. Er hat sich noch die Erweiterungen gekauft.

Dsnke


----------



## RtZk (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe Destiny schon länger nicht mehr gespielt, aber eigentlich wurde das normale Level System doch schon weitestgehend abgeschafft? Eigentlich dürfte nur noch das Lichtlevel steigen und das steigt in dem du bessere Ausrüstung ausrüstest.


----------



## Finallin (12. Dezember 2020)

Ist auch so, "normales Leveln" ist vorbei, da man mit max. Level gleich startet. Wird einem aber im Spiel auch erklärt.


----------



## RayasVati (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich musste Single in "im Turm" spielen und habe da irgendwas abgeschlossen.  Jetzt hab ich so einen Saisonrang, das meinte ich


----------

